# Tips on Roundyop,Liberty,Whitetail, or 7Springs



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not really. they arent really big enough hills for that kind of stuff. there are some cut throughs at whitetail but you just have to eye em up and there has to be a ton of snow. its rough so i hope you have a rock board. keep in mind that ski patrol is not happy when you cut through, i've about had my pass pulled for that.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Seven springs gets kinda fun on the back side. I haven't been there in a few years, but in '03 (I think it was) I got snowed in on President's Day weekend. We had 45 inches of snow from friday night to monday morning. It was amazing!!!!! You can disappear in the woods if you go on the north face side around Gunnar and those areas. The social times are much more enjoyable than most other PA resorts that I have seen. I've never had a bad time at 7Springs! Be careful of when you go, tho....it gets crowded.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll echo that... as a former employee at Liberty (same corp owns Roundtop and WhiteTail) they are ruthless in pursuing people that go off the marked trails. You can loose your lift ticket on the first offense. But I have known some instructors (hehe) go on the back side of Liberty all the way to the right into the trees and come out by the greasy burger bldg.


There is a distinct possibility that Liberty will open the one of the days I'll be on the east coast - this coming Friday or Saturday. If it is - see ya there!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey mike i heard they started blowing friday night. i'll have to check the webcams, unfortunately its raining here today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

if you're good at jumping you may be able to make a run outta this...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

but weather is looking hopeful...

Monday
Breezy
High: 43
Low: 24


Tuesday
Snow Showers
High: 39
Low: 22


Wednesday
Chance Snow
High: 35
Low: 21


Thursday
Chance Snow Showers
High: 39
Low: 22


Friday
Chance Snow Showers
High: 40
Low: 28


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow... I have spent days on that hill teaching beginners. Funny how each spot of snow is directly under a gun. Someone was getting anxious. Actually it was probably just testing them - which they do each year.




N~R~G said:


> if you're good at jumping you may be able to make a run outta this...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

since you've taught there maybe you'll know...

why on earth did they not grade that one flat-ass spot at the end of dipsy better, so all us boarders aren't looking like flightless birds trying to get to the end of it???

i mean, it tests those who are good enough to know how to get through it...speed & the right edge, but it's hell for any boarder who comes into it timid. 

we need to stop letting skiers lay out our mountains for us


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dispy is flat as hell. Unless your straight up goin balls to the wall down that second turn you are gunna stop in the flat. But if you can keep your speed and not fall in the flat there are some fun things to do on that run. The side walls have little fun hits sometimes; you can practice your manuals. But a fun run at Liberty if you wanna mesh some runs together is if you start at the top of Dispy right at that hairpin turn if you cut tight to the corner it tends to be a fun drop off that gets pretty big somtimes I've seen people throw 3s off it then you take the cut across that goes across Whitneys Way on the far side of Whitneys Way the trail drops out enough to throw some nice lofty feeling 180s. Then you can go down the bottom half of heavenly or lower ultrad and there tends to be other fun natural features down through there.


----------

